# Berita Organisasi KOI's (Koi Owners of Indonesia  Society) > Organisasi & Keanggotaan KOI's >  Konfirmasi A/C Keanggotaan

## Jonata

Pak 

saya ingin register jadi anggota

mohon konfirmasinya utk A/C dibawah ini, supaya tidak salah transfer

BCA KCP CENTRAL PLAZA
A/C 441-1012837 a.n YUDI HANIPURWOKO


Terima Kasih
Jonata

----------


## mrbunta

coba di cocok kan di sini om
viewtopic.php?f=8&t=3406

----------


## Jonata

Ok cocok, Terima Kasih Pa

----------


## showa

hahahahahaha,.......................

cucok sudah jadi moderator.

----------


## mrbunta

> hahahahahaha,.......................
> 
> cucok sudah jadi moderator.


waduh waduh.   ::

----------


## tjakil

> hahahahahaha,.......................
> 
> cucok sudah jadi moderator.


setuju!!!  ::   ::   ::

----------


## seven7colour

> coba di cocok kan di sini om
> viewtopic.php?f=8&t=3406


Contoh GOOD Moderator nihh.....  ::

----------

